# Any One Wants To Be Amritdhari Free Of Dogmas



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 27, 2006)

Gurfateh

On Conversion due to High spirit,we say that we are salvaged or have the Amrit so will never die.Term Pahil is from Paye Lagana of for coming to the feet.

So Amrit can be used for Pahi Lagana as going to the feet of Guru is salvations.

When tow member of the forum Asked Das about Amrit Dharam in India.A strange thing happened.

As per present set up of SGPC and DSGPC ,we have been told Maryada adverse from SGPC code of conduct.

Example is we are told to not to eat meat at all.

Life of Amritdhari is been so much made misarble that even Brahmin could have life free from dogmas more then an Amrit Dhari.Some miracle and fears were attached.So younger generation started to not to get baptised.Fact is that peple started to consider an Amritdhair more a sort of burdannded guys with dogmas.

So das contacted local Missioanries but they told that due to reading Nanak Amrit Ek Hai ...from S. Gurbax Singh Ji Kala Afghana,they have stopped doing Amrit Sanchar.Such things could have lead to no formal conversion ceromnay to our Faith.Even in Kala Afghana Sahib work we are told to support,Pahil of Guru Granth Sahib JI.

So das arranged the Amrit from Budhadal unit of Delhi.Anyone who wants to undergo baptism and that also not attaching dogmas(adverse to Panthic idealogy) can contact das before 25th of January for that.

But even then das had this grugded about,why did not missioary carry out Baptism.Akal blessed das and missioary frined of das made a call to him and we came accroos a mechanism that in Delhi and anywhere in India,missioanries also can carry out baptism.

So within next Month they also will be coming to Delhi and das will try to organise the Amrit Sanskar from missioary at local Gurudwara.For that das also talked to the Missioaries educated as per S. Gurbax Singh Ji Kalal Afghana and they were ready to help him(as Granthi of Local Gurudwara is from that group only and he refused to have knowledge about such thing as Amrit by missionaries).

Das wants to request all libral minded Sikhs to at least once go for Amrit Sanskar,live a practicle life and prove those people wrong who try to make an Amritdhair more a sort of ritualisitc,person full of fear.There is no supperstiton involved in Amrit Sanskar.

Now this things das write to supporters of Kala Afghana Sahib.

Each faith has some conversion ceromnoy,wide which an induvidaul overtly say that I am a convert and let world knows that.Our 5 ks are prrof of that.


As Sirdar Sahib talks of Guru Granth Sahib Ji Ki Pahil.In Past before Khande Bate Di Pahil Charan Pahil was there.Charan were not of Guru but from cloath covering Darbar Sahib was dipped in water and that water was given to be drinikng.

In one type of Armit Cermony called Kirpan Da Amrit we have only Japu Ji Sahib being read.

Inspite of having full faith in All Two books by Tenth Master(Shir Dhasham Granth Sahib and Shri SArbloh Granth Sahib,which Niuhngs call Shri Dasham Guru Darbar and Shri Sarbloh Guru Darbar),Das recmonds Kala Afghana Sahib's supporters to make institution and that of Amrit also.If Akal wants someone with only Japu Ji Sahib in morning and Kirtan Sohila in night can also get salvation if Akal wants.Before Bani of Tenth Master also pepple got salvation.(as das is aware that they do not faith in Any Bani of Tenth Master).

So they must also strat Amrit Sanskar.As most of them are already made Tankhya,so SGPC type guys could not do any worng to them.

More is to be decided by them only.



----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## Archived_member7 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Any onje wants to be Amritdhari free of Dogmas*




 How do u explain such wild and absolutely irrational behaviour ?????



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sikh group attacks multi-faith temples*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]






A Sikh campaign group recently stormed two temples to remove the Guru Granth Sahib from the premises, on the pretext that the Sikh holy book should not be present at premises where 'non-Sikh worship' takes place.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The two temples were the Ek Nivas temple in Wolverhampton, which serves a mixed Hindu and Sikh congregation, and the Guru Wadbagh Singh Trust Gurudwara in Greenford. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Both premises were attacked on Sunday 10th December. According to eyewitness reports, around 400 Sikh men surrounded the Ek Nivas temple, some of who threw stones, causing some minor injuries to two temple workers. Some murthis (images) of Hindu deities were also damaged. A smaller group, of about 30 individuals, mostly in their late-twenties, were involved in the incident at the Gurudwara in Greenford. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]According to Mataji Kanwaljeet Kaur, head priestess of the Wolverhampton temple, she was verbally abused and intimidated by the campaigners.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





"We didn't have the Granth Sahib on the premises. What they took is called pothiyan, which are chapters from the holybook that anybody can buy from any shop." she added.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Guru Granth Sahib (or the sections of it present on the premises) were removed and taken to other Gurudwaras, which the campaigners consider to adhere to Sikhism in a 'purer' form, and therefore be a more suitable place to house the holy book.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The 'Respect for Sri Guru Granth Sahib Campaign' made headlines last year for attacking some Sikh wedding parties. The group aims to protect the Sikh holy book, which Sikhs consider to be their living Guru, from disrespect. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Their current campaign is to prevent Sikh or Hindu temples (gurudwaras and mandirs) from having a copy of the SGGS at their premises, if the worship of 'Hindu idols' also takes place in the same area. The group has threatened to target two other temples in coming weeks. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Guru Nanakji condemns all idol worship and to have the Guru Granth Sahibji in the same area is absolutely disgraceful," commented a spokesperson for the campaign group.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]According to their website, the 'Respect for Sri Guru Granth Sahibji Campaign' distance themselves from any violence that occurred, but say that they will continue to search out places where the Guru Granth Sahib is placed alongside the worship of idols.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The wider issue*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The latest string of attacks on temples, are very worrying. There are dozens of mandirs and gurudwaras in Britain in which the Guru Granth Sahib is displayed alongside either the worship of Hindu deities (such as Rama, Shiva or Durga) or the study of other forms of Hindu scripture. It is a tradition dating back centuries, and it is a potentially huge security issue for the Hindus and Sikhs who use these temples if all of them are going to be attacked in a similar way.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In their quest to maintain and consolidate the identity of Sikhism as a totally different and unrelated religion to Hinduism, they are indulging in intolerant acts that do not have a parallel anywhere in Sikh religion or history.[/FONT]


----------



## kaur-1 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Any onje wants to be Amritdhari free of Dogmas*

In your article from the "Hindu Voice UK",  the use of the word "attack" or "string of attack" is uncalled for. The article sounds like an anti-Sikh propoganda.

Please see:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-media-watch/14780-disrespect-of-maharaj-ji-ek-niwas.html

 "*         Disrespect of Maharaj Ji at Ek Niwas*

        Dec 10, 2006 - 4:41:59 PM  
  




* SikhSangat News readers will be all too aware of past incidences of disrespect to the eternal Sikh Guru: Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Maharaj at Ek Niwaas, Wolverhampton,* UK. Sikhs gathered together from 5am at Guru Nanak Sikh Gurdwara on Sedgley St, to begin the day with Nitnem paath, and went onto *protest peacefully* outside Ek Niwaas. Earlier in the year, an agreement was signed with representatives from Sikh organisations and Police that Ek Niwaas would give up the saroop of Maharaj ji. They did so but it was then discovered they had "senchiyaa".

As a direct result of the ongoing abuse for over a decade, the protests began on Sunday morning. *Early in the afternoon, members of Ek Niwas became violent as they threw large pebbles at the Sikh Sangat, who were outside peacefully.* Due to the ongoing abuse and attack on the Sikhs this led to many Sikhs entering Ek Niwas, however Police quickly took control. Two Singhs were arrested but later released. There were injuries to members of the Sikh community, including one youth who had to have stitches as he was hit on the forehead by a missile. Sangat then began to grew as word spread of this incident and sangat from all over the UK including Leicester, Southall and Manchester quickly reached Wolverhampton to help bring our Guru Jee home. I*t was only after the sangat grew and began to do naam simran, that the police were desperate for a resolution and a final attempt at a resolution was made.* This was successful, and by 9pm Guru jee was released and brought back to Sedgley St where a Hukamnama was read (  SikhiToTheMAX - Enabling Gurmat Knowledge ) and Maharaj ji was taken to its righteous place of rest.





             Idol worship taking place                                                   

Continuous prayers were recited throughout the day, Sikhs worked closely with police to resolve the issue, and that this has been an ongoing issue for almost 10 years. *The Ek Niwas propetiers were shouting abuse and making indecent gestures towards the peacefully protesting congregation. **Guru Jee was not given proper respect in this place, where idol worship, dancing, and other anti-Gurmat practices were taking place. *Sikhs were willing to camp there all night if they had to. There were approximately 200 - 300 Sikhs. The protest lasted over 12 hours. Sikhs are, as a community, very tolerant to other faiths and religions and they to date do not have anything against Ek Niwas, however when it comes to exploiting Eternal Guru, then Sikhs will not tolerate any disrespect. Guru jee was being used for profiting, as well as other reasons, at the Ek Niwas complex. 







* Congratulations to the Khalsa panth.*


© Copyright 2006 by SikhSangat.org"


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Any onje wants to be Amritdhari free of Dogmas*

Genuine RESPECT has to be "Earned"..and cannot be ENFORCED !!!
Firts Order of the DAY is to PROMOTE "Genuine Respect" fro Guru Ji Among the SIKHS...
1. EDUCATION...
2. Reading Gurbani...
3. Vichaaring Gurbani...pondering..pausing...thinking...discussing...LEARNING
4. MOULDING ones Own Personal LIFE accordign to GURBANI..as a result of  Para 3 above....Put Gurbani in PRACTISE...not just an "empty philoisophy to be Bowed to only"...

Such practise will produce Sikhs likes of Bhai Mani Singh Shaheed..Bhai Deep Singh shaheed..Bhai Banda Singh bahadur..shaheed..Bhai Daya singh..other Piyaras...Bhai Mati Dass Ji sheheed..Bhai Sati Dass sheheed..etc etc etc a list as LONG as the Milky Way Galkaxy !!!...and they will INSPIRE even Non _siksh with the GENUINE RESPECT....just read what Latiff a Muslim Historian and arch enemy of Sikhs writes...These SIKHS..are DOGS !!! BUT they FIGHT like LIONS !! His hatred shines through the word "DOG" but he cannot deny the sikhs and has respect for them..and is forced to write "LIONS..." That is called GENUINE RESPECT.

What MOST Sikhs ahve today is a SHAM "respect" for Guru Ji..just like the Shortform..Respect4GuruJi...type...they know the SGGS is placed there for them to MATHA TEK..maybe take  a peek under the rumallahs.. Bow at Plaki sahib, kiss the chaur sahib..bow soem more..and and thats it. Duty done..mission accomplished !!  Read Gurbani..Na ji thats the Granthis job..why bother...kee karna hai..aseen kee granthi bannenna hai ?? Sikhan de kiney Guru han....huh...ONE ??..maybe two..no no..Five..i thought we had seven..no lah..10..no 11 guru ji is sggs also..no 11 namdharees have 15 ???
Most Sikhs i know cannot even give the names of Gurus in correct order..
BUT they will join such "RESPECT FOR GURU JI"...kis dee ki himmat hai saddeh guru ji nu disrespect kareh..lattahn torr diayangeh..muh band kar diayangeh..
MY HEAD bows down to such Respect for Guru Ji..Dhan Sikhi.
The FIRST Place from where Guru ji should be REMOVED are GURDWARAS...run by corrupt Pardhans who also build Dance Halls, party Halls Bhangra and drinking party halls with Goluck money !!!..where PAID ragis do kirtan and PAID pathis do paath and PAID granthis do ardass for MONEY..where the SANGAT doesnt know ZILCH about any gurbani..just MATHA TEKING every two steps..to the shoes of the snagat..to the sach khand room door..etc etc..

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## kaur-1 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Any onje wants to be Amritdhari free of Dogmas*

Vijaydeep you must have noticed, rajkhalsa has already posted this article on this post and in another thread started by yourself. You must also have noticed that I then replied "*In your article from the "Hindu Voice UK", the use of the word "attack" or "string of attack" is uncalled for. The article sounds like an anti-Sikh propoganda."

*I personally *do not condone violence* but in this case, regarding the article, I would look at both sides i.e. articles from "the Hindu voice" and "the Sikh sangat". As we all know this problem created by Ek Niwas has been long standing. The question is - Do they actually have any respect for Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji. 

There is a post regarding this issue under the "Media" section. If anyone wants to discuss this further please do.

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-media-watch/14780-disrespect-of-maharaj-ji-ek-niwas.html


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Any onje wants to be Amritdhari free of Dogmas*

Gurfateh

Thanks for info!


----------



## sikh78910 (Dec 30, 2006)

> The FIRST Place from where Guru ji should be REMOVED are GURDWARAS...run by corrupt Pardhans who also build Dance Halls, party Halls Bhangra and drinking party halls with Goluck money !!!..where PAID ragis do kirtan and PAID pathis do paath and PAID granthis do ardass for MONEY..where the SANGAT doesnt know ZILCH about any gurbani..just MATHA TEKING every two steps..to the shoes of the snagat..to the sach khand room door..etc etc..
> 
> Gyani jarnail Singh



I agree 100%,

 Waheguru Satnam Ji!


----------

